# Flex amazon app.



## RideWithBerber (Nov 18, 2015)

I got my email from amazon to take a survey at the end it add instructions on downloading the app. I accidentally pressed the go back key on my phone and I lost the page and the info on it. Does anyone in her have the link to download the app.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

That is the test that Amazon uses.Can't follow directions and hit the correct buttons? Off to Uber for you.


----------



## raiders44 (Oct 13, 2016)

Contact support. U shouldn't have an issue getting another download link if ur story is legit.


----------

